# HM Helen Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

2 down, 5 to go!

Helen kidded at 8:30 this morning, in my bathroom (shhh) with a beautiful little doeling!  Helen has never given us a doeling before! Helen is sale pending, and they had also reserved a doe kid from her...so looks like both will be leaving. It will be so sad to say goodbye to Helen...

Of course my batteries are dead in my camera, so this is off my phone...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awww....congrats....she is beautiful....  :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! :kidred:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! She is so cute!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! What a pretty little girl!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

From what I can tell, she looks very nice!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Does she have swiss markings?


Congrats on the sales.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, she's swiss marked :greengrin:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:stars:


----------

